# Paying health surcharge



## Tiannalee (May 4, 2015)

Hello I am new to the forum I have questions that need clarifying. I applied for by you uk spouse Visa recently and I did not pay the health surcharge. Upon going to my biometrics Appointment I was informed about it and given a paper with information on how to pay. I contacted my husband immediately, he went online and paid the fee. The system calculated the fee to be £200. Now I am seeing where persons have paid 500£ with their settlement Visa. After paying the health surcharge we emailed the IHS number to the Ukvi as directed at the biometrics. I also sent them an email to clarify the amount to br paid just now. My understanding was that you pay £200 at the beginning of every year, For a total of 5 years and at the last year you pay £100. The system calculated our charge to be £200 so we paid it. If the Ukvi says its wrong how can we pay the difference because I really don't want this to interfere with our application I love my husband so so much and would give up everything to be by his side. Do you think this will affect our application ? Pray for us please......


Also are there any recent updates from persons in the Caribbean who used non priority? 

I await any response thanks in advance. N.B I'm new to posting but I am glued to the site everyday just decided to make an account as we all are in it together and needs each other's support.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you are applying from outside of the UK the NHS surcharge is £600. The full fee is payable in advance. You will likely be contacted by UKVI to pay the additional £400.


----------



## TziuH (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah don't worry about that. I paid for my online application before the introduction of the surcharge so I wasn't liable to pay for it but UKVI Pretoria where my application is being processed mistakenly sent me an email telling me to pay by the 12th of May to avoid my application being refused. So they do give you a heads up and time to pay then put your application back on track for processing.


----------



## Tiannalee (May 4, 2015)

Thanks tzuih and nyclon for replying because I was really on edge. After contacting Ukvi re the surcharge payment they emailed me saying if there is an issue with the payment they will contact me and that my application has been processed and it should be with me in a few days . I'm really happy for the email but it doesn't mention the word decision and I'm very nervous. Anxious but nervous I really pray and hope it's good news bcs God knows I've done my best, I just want to be with my husband.


----------



## TruleighZak (May 29, 2014)

Does this new charge only apply to NEW applications after April 2015?

We got of first FLR in March 2015 after applying postal in January 2015. I am assuming we don't have to play anything??? Well, here's hoping...


----------



## TziuH (Apr 29, 2015)

TruleighZak said:


> Does this new charge only apply to NEW applications after April 2015?
> 
> We got of first FLR in March 2015 after applying postal in January 2015. I am assuming we don't have to play anything??? Well, here's hoping...


If you applied before Aprils 6th there's no charge. Don't know about your next FLR though...I think you may have to pay for that but that's ages away so nothing to worry too much about.


----------



## aahil (May 20, 2015)

*anonymous*

Hi ,
I applied for my spouse visa today and was not aware of the IHS and was informed at the centre.I immediately paid after coming out the visa centre and have emailed through the UKVI site and send them the IHS.
Will it be alright?
Will the confirm before taking a decision whether I have paid it or not as there is no IHS number on my application
Any help will be appreciated 
thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Hopefully they will be in touch if there's something missing over IHS payment.


----------



## aahil (May 20, 2015)

Thank you for your reply .This is very stressful as I checked and rechecked all the documents and in the application centre they handed me this IHS paper with the highlighted words that visa can be DELAYED/REFUSED.
Hopefully they will check that I have made the payment.


----------



## aamirshanu (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi all , 

Iam going to book the premium appointment for the extension of my spouse visa when and where I have to pay the nhs surcharge fee at the center? Or is there any link where I can pay online before the appointment any help much be appreciated


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

https://www.immigration-health-surcharge.service.gov.uk/payment/start (offline till midnight BST).


----------

